# Leaked E3 Game List for Xbox One



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 4, 2013)

I was searching for this here but didn't found anything. If it was already posted please close it.​​


​A NeoGaf user by the name Jignx has "Leaked" the supposed Game List of the Xbox One for E3. But thats not the interesting part. The thing is that one of the leaked games just got confirmed today. I'm talking about Halo: Spartan Assault. Coincidence or this guys has real info?​​Gaf Post​​Halo: Spartan Assault​​What you guys think?​​I would love to see Marvel vs Capcom 4!!

UPDATE:

About the Capcom news on the GAF POST. Capcom has just revealed its 30th Anniversary Website here.​​


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 4, 2013)

DAM

I see a Banjo Kazooie game
guess I'm buying a Xbox One


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mind playing some of these (if true) but I'm not buying an Xbox One so I can do without (if true).


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 4, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I wouldn't mind playing some of these (if true) but I'm not buying an Xbox One so I can do without (if true).



I would buy it anyway if Banjo Kazooie 4 is real. MvC4 will probably be released on PS4 too(IF its real)


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought Spartan Assault was for Windows tablets/phones only...

I want B-K too... but no xbox one for me. :c


----------



## Ryupower (Jun 4, 2013)

here is some info a game that might be shown

Halo: Spartan Assault breaks off peace for Windows 8 PCs, tablets and phones
Harmonix and Disney delve into 'Fantasia: Music Evolved' for Kinect


I see DE3 it look like Dead Rising font
Dead Rising 3?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 4, 2013)

Ryupower said:


> here is some info a game that might be shown
> 
> Halo: Spartan Assault breaks off peace for Windows 8 PCs, tablets and phones
> Harmonix and Disney delve into 'Fantasia: Music Evolved' for Kinect
> ...




Why you people dont clicck on the Source Link?
Then why you ask for them?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2013)

Considering that the last Banjo-Kazooie game was basically not even a Banjo-Kazooie game (and that Rare would likely be in charge of designing it), I wouldn't get my hopes up. I'm similarly pessimistic for Killer Instinct. If they are actually making a new one this time, it'll be developed by modern Rare, not the Rare of old. Bleh.

Beyond that, more Halo, Forza, and Halo games aren't much of a surprise.

Quantum Break is the only exclusive from Microsoft I have any interest in; Remedy Entertainment is my video game studio waifu. Hopefully that just gets a superior PC release later on like Alan Wake.

If you had told me after Enslaved: Odyssey to the West that Ninja Theory was hard at work on a new IP, I would've been thrilled. After DmC, though? Ha, whatever.


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2013)

Like a new Banjo Kazooie game would be any good...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Microsoft should make all Xbox One game playable on PC's


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is it like DE3 in the picture? DE3D RISING makes absolutely no sense. Deed Rising...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 4, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Why is it like DE3 in the picture? DE3D RISING makes absolutely no sense. Deed Rising...


Its so hard to click and go to the Gaf Post?


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 4, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Its so hard to click and go to the Gaf Post?


 
And what am I supposed to be looking at in this source?


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Its so hard to click and go to the Gaf Post?


 

Judging from this thread so far... yes.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

Already looks pretty nice to me, cannot wait to see more things confirmed ^o^
I'm most interested to hear about the new franchises coming, e3 come ssoooooon


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 4, 2013)

fable IV? was that known before? hope they bring the fable 1 parts once again.


----------



## Arras (Jun 4, 2013)

League of Legends? That would be... interesting to see happen, at least.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 4, 2013)

SEQUELS.
SEQUELS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## yagami69 (Jun 4, 2013)

MvC4 on X1 please NO, they should just patch UMvC3 or give more DLC/support for that game


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 4, 2013)

yagami69 said:


> MvC4 on X1 please NO, they should just patch UMvC3 or give more DLC/support for that game


 

XboxOne nor PS4 have BC. Then why waste time on porting the game?

EDIT

About the Capcom news on the GAF POST. Capcom has just revealed its 30th Anniversary Website here.

It has a countdown


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

Needs moar res evil rebooooot.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jun 4, 2013)

I think this Thread should divide in two. One for the Xbox One Games and the other for the Capcom rumors. But since it was all "leaked" on the same NeoGaf post IDK


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 4, 2013)

nobody has mentioned the halo 5 logo at the bottom right of the pic


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 4, 2013)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> nobody has mentioned the halo 5 logo at the bottom right of the pic



If you mention logo's from the picture, you get told to look at the neogaf source. I have no idea why.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> If you mention logo's from the picture, you get told to look at the source. I have no idea why.


I think you're a little confused and buttset atm, try looking back at the previous posts and see where you messed up. 

Anywho, did any us expect to NOT see Halo 5 on that list? I remember hearing Halo would be getting an annual release in the franchise now. Whether it be main series or not remains to be seen.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 4, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Microsoft should make all Xbox One game playable on PC's


 
Maybe some virtualisation experts will save them the trouble.


----------



## XDel (Jun 4, 2013)

If none of these games are coming to the PC or WiiU, I wont' be playing them. I don't agree with Microsoft or Sony's politics at all. I can only tolerate so much.
As for me though, I kind of feel that Halo left it's glory days with part 3.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 4, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I think you're a little confused and buttset atm, try looking back at the previous posts and see where you messed up.
> 
> Anywho, did any us expect to NOT see Halo 5 on that list? I remember hearing Halo would be getting an annual release in the franchise now. Whether it be main series or not remains to be seen.


you're right. kinda expected it not to be on the list yet. it would totally suck if it became an annual release franchise though


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 4, 2013)

Forza is the only important one for me and maybe KI.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

iluvfupaburgers said:


> you're right. kinda expected it not to be on the list yet. it would totally suck if it became an annual release franchise though


It would certainly depend on the quality of the titles they release.
Halo 3 ODST actually wasn't a bad game, it'd be nice if they did other games like that, branching off more into the stories of the UNSC instead of just Master Chief and the Spartans. 
Halo wars also wasn't all that bad, it was just a much different type of game.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jun 4, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I think you're a little confused and buttset atm, try looking back at the previous posts and see where you messed up.
> 
> Anywho, did any us expect to NOT see Halo 5 on that list? I remember hearing Halo would be getting an annual release in the franchise now. Whether it be main series or not remains to be seen.



I have no reason to look back at previous posts. I was having a dig at the "Dead Rising 3 logo". Whether it's official or not, it's dumb whoever made it. English isn't his first language so I'll let it go. You're American so English isn't your first language either I see.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> I have no reason to look back at previous posts. I was having a dig at the "Dead Rising 3 logo". Whether it's official or not, it's dumb whoever made it. English isn't his first language so I'll let it go. You're American so English isn't your first language either I see.


Actually Spanish was. I was born in Mexico City. 
Don't be so quick to stereotype~


----------



## rock7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Megaman!!!!!!


----------



## Niksy (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone's like MEGAMAN!!! Or HALO!!!! But did no one notice Beyond Good & Evil 2? If they actually announce a release date I would be sooo happy.


----------



## SnAQ (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh a new Fable... 
Fable 1 was imho wonderful 
Fable 2 was decent 
Fable 3 was boring 
So that should make Fable 4 awful?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks like Halo 5 in the bottom right corner there. Please don't be an Xbox One exclusive...


----------



## Walker D (Jun 4, 2013)

That new Banjo Kazooie has some intense chances of harming the franchise... hope I'm wrong though


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm also worried about banjo. The last entry was really meh, I'd like to hope they can breathe new and better life back into the franchise rather then spiraling it out of control.


----------



## TackyPie (Jun 4, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> DAM
> 
> I see a Banjo Kazooie game
> guess I'm buying a Xbox One


 
Hopefully it is as good as the one the N64 and not like Nuts and Bolts.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2013)

FYI that Banjo logo, has been around since 2010...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm skeptical of this list for a few reasons:

- The Xbox One list has too many sequels. We were promised 15 exclusives in the first year, with 8 being entirely new franchises. This list does not even remotely reflect that. Even if an incomplete list, this is easily something that any person could come up with that had any knowledge of releases from this (near over) generation.

- Megaman? Ha. That right there should tell you the Capcom portion is bogus.

- League of Legends? Sorry, but that's just ridiculous.

This seems to be mostly a list of plausible titles to give the list some sense of credibility, but I'm surprised this is being given any more looks than any other pre-E3 rumors. There's not a whole lot longer to wait, so expect to see a number of plausible seeming list "leaks". Don't be surprised when half of them ends up possibly being correct either, considering this list just went the "well, it's _probably_ going to have a sequel, so might as well throw one on there" route.


----------



## natkoden (Jun 4, 2013)

Fable IV me wants.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 4, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm skeptical of this list for a few reasons:
> 
> - The Xbox One list has too many sequels. We were promised 15 exclusives in the first year, with 8 being entirely new franchises. This list does not even remotely reflect that. Even if an incomplete list, this is easily something that any person could come up with that had any knowledge of releases from this (near over) generation.
> 
> ...


 

Actually LoL would be possible so the xbox could have something to compete with Diablo on the PS4.

But I hope the list isn't true. A few things on there would make me have to get the damn console.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmmmm...If the new Banjo and Kazooie is true and it's similar to Kazooie and Tooie, instead of *ugh* Nuts & Bolts, then I will buy an Xbox One the first day this game is released.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jun 4, 2013)

Banjo Kazooie GruntyLand   if it's better than nuts&bolts i'll take it!


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 4, 2013)

Forza 5: we already knew about thiss one, and it is the only sequel for every console that I'm waiting for. If they fail on this one, no Xbox One for me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 4, 2013)

Hyro4Sony


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't quite put my finger on why MS feel off right now. It is like they are trying to sell my a virtualised environment so my entire business runs more efficiently. THIS IS A HOME GAME CONSOLE IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!.

.... Sorry for shouting, I'm just a little annoyed.


Edit: Slightly off topic as well. As I said, "a little annoyed."


----------



## Shuji1987 (Jun 4, 2013)

PyroSpark said:


> Actually LoL would be possible so the xbox could have something to compete with Diablo on the PS4.
> 
> But I hope the list isn't true. A few things on there would make me have to get the damn console.


 

Say what? Are you actually comparing LoL with Diablo? Please say you're joking..


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope Capcom remember about Megaman X franchise.
The best franchise ever, dead for absolutelly no reason,
while classic Megaman still strong and selling with old and plain 8 bits.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope Mirrors Edge 2 isn't an X1 exclusive. That would hurt.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 5, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> DAM
> 
> I see a Banjo Kazooie game
> guess I'm buying a Xbox One


still not worth it especially if you have to verify it once a day. and anyway rareware ARE DEAD


----------



## OscarRamos (Jun 5, 2013)

Who wants to bet that Banjo Kazooie will fall lower than Nuts and Bolts? I have talked to Kirkman (The famous composer for banjo kazooie) and he already explained to me that "ALL of the rare team about 80% have jumped out the boat and are working for different companies". This will be an Epic fail  I miss you Banjo, why did you have to leave us in hope for microsoft. Stupid Bill Gates !

He failed with Windows Vista, he also failed with Windows 8...You would think people would avoid history from repeating itself, oh but not Bill.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

OscarRamos said:


> He failed with Windows Vista, he also failed with Windows 8...You would think people would avoid history from repeating itself, oh but not Bill.



Though there is quite a bit to dislike about windows 8 and sales seem to reflect that somewhat (though how much of that is a symptom of bigger issues is open for debate) it is not a ME or vista level failure. Likewise Bill Gates largely stepped down in 2008.


----------



## rehevkor (Jun 5, 2013)

Banjo-Kazooie! Can I get a hell yeah? I also secretly wish Nintendo were successful in getting their hands on the franchise..


----------



## Arras (Jun 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> I hope Capcom remember about Megaman X franchise.
> The best franchise ever, dead for absolutelly no reason,
> while classic Megaman still strong and selling with old and plain 8 bits.


My guess is two reasons:
1. they expect nosaels
2. MMX graphics are probably more expensive to make than classic 8-bit graphics.


----------



## VMM (Jun 5, 2013)

Arras said:


> My guess is two reasons:
> 1. they expect nosaels


 
Except for MMX7, the series always sold well. I see no reason to expect that. 



Arras said:


> 2. MMX graphics are probably more expensive to make than classic 8-bit graphics.


 
That certainly is true, but a MMX game would probably be a retail game,
selling for $60+, while classic megamans are been sold for $10.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 5, 2013)

Any time you see a console list a REAL MOBA for release you know the list is fake.

I remember people actually thinking Dota 2 for the Wii U was a real thing and I fucking laughed my lanes off.


----------



## luigiman1928 (Jun 6, 2013)

"Grunty Land"

Mario Party type game using Kinect, I'm calling it.

Also Dead Rising 3, Halo 5, Halo Urban Assault(Murdering children)


----------



## OscarRamos (Jun 6, 2013)

rehevkor said:


> Banjo-Kazooie! Can I get a hell yeah? I also secretly wish Nintendo were successful in getting their hands on the franchise..


 
Banjo Kazooie might not be the way it was  . Remember a good amount of the original workers from Rare left :'(


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh shit, another Banjo Kazooie? If this is real I pray to god it'll be a proper Banjo Threeie and not another shitty spinoff.
Though last time I bought a M$ console it was for Banjo Kazooie and I was disappointed, so I'm not holding my breath even if it is real.



luigiman1928 said:


> "Grunty Land"
> 
> Mario Party type game using Kinect, I'm calling it.
> 
> Also Dead Rising 3, Halo 5, Halo Urban Assault(Murdering children)


Don't be so sure. Remember the theme park in Banjo-Tooie?
"Gruntyland" might just be referring to the fact that grunty controls (and created?) the land like in the original game.


----------



## Minox (Jun 6, 2013)

This seems more like a wishlist than an actual leak to me. It's like someone took all the games they enjoyed in the past and that are now in Microsoft's possession and put them on a list as sequels.


----------

